# Need A New S/h Estate Car



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Which one guys, got Â£6000 to spend, petrol or diesel

your help is needed

Hippo I am not getting a scooby


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

*Scooby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive got a passat estate ,its 6 yr old 130 bhp tdi all extras ,40 mpg around town ive done high 50's early 60's on a run and bombproof. mots fly through year after year tyres and brakes is all ive spent in 3 yrs and a good service . i absoloutly abuse this car and my dog is doing his best also ,but it keeps taking it . also you can fit anything in it its huge .

highly highly recommended reliable work horse ,although im upgrading soon to an audi allroad but they are of the same animal.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, I was gonna say VWPassat TDI too.....Well built, great engines...

Ive had VWs as company cars for years now and I give em hell....

I get a new Passat Estate in August...Cant wait!!









Or do as Hippo says and get a Scooby, so you can both cry into your beers about needing new tyres and fuel costs....


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks guys, had an accident at the weekend (friday bought a sat nav







), scared me silly for my little one (she wasn't in the car at the time.

cars so far to consider;

volvo v40

vectra

skoda octavia

and VW passat


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Yep, I was gonna say VWPassat TDI too.....Well built, great engines...
> 
> Ive had VWs as company cars for years now and I give em hell....
> 
> ...


beers!! BeerS!!!!! We wouldn't be able to afford more than one beer between us!!!!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I was going to say that too.









I chose a Passat Estate for my sister and her husband. She needed the extra room since my nephew was hatched, but didn't do the mileage to justify the diesel (under 14K a year).

Â£6K should get you a 2 year old with FVWSH privately, 3-4 year old through a dealer.

The Skoda is on the Golf floor pan, so it's a bit smaller than the Passat which is based on the A6.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Please dont get a Vectra...Sorry Vetra drivers...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Cross off the Vectra !!!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

strange_too said:


> I was going to say that too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how ya doin H? what the Octavia is based on the golf??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what car loved the 06 vectra estate









the Mazda 6 is worth a look, what car had it top in 03 04 & 05

If money was no object (and I know it is) I'd go for an accord tourer


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

pg tips said:


> If money was no object (and I know it is) I'd go for an accord tourer


well in that case sod the kids I want a porch


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pg tips said:


> what car loved the 06 vectra estate


Says it all, cross it off the list!!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I think we are heading for an Octavia, I know how big the boot is 'cos hippo had one and its huge


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

upvc double glazed porch?
















seriously there are accord tourers 04 out there for around 10K but I know what you mean.

Have a look at mundano as well, not exciting but you can get them for reasonable money.

btw don't believe all you read about vw engines being bullet proof. my works van threw it's cambelt at the weekend


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> how ya doin H? what the Octavia is based on the golf??


Not bad thanks and you?

Yes, the Octavia is based on the Golf floor pan. So it's just that little bit smaller. Lovely car, but it depends on how much you want to carry around with you.

Accord Tourers are a bit like Hens teeth, that's why they are so expensive.

Mazda's are OK, but not great at holding their resale values. It does mean you get more car for your money at first.

The V40 are nice, built well. The newer V50 is really nice too, but I'm not sure of the prices off the top of my head.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> cars so far to consider;
> 
> volvo v40
> 
> ...


I really like the S40 and I'd imagine the V40 is similar. Never broken down but just had a Â£490 bill today for a new CVVT valve (?!?) whatever that is. Fuel consumption is disappointing (1.8 petrol) so I would suggest looking at diesel if you go for the Volvo


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

will be carrying, small child in car seat, effing huge pushchair, small dog (westie) in a cage (used to sit on the caged in parcel shelf), wife and baggage (mine and hers)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

step away from the vauxhalls shocking cars - volvo v40 is rubbish also -depends what you want the car for ,if you want safety ,most cars do a descent job of safety these days -but check out the encap site to check what rating the cars have first. if youre after a diesel vw family ,audis ,vw;s,seat,skoda,all rock solid but a good allrounder encap 5 ,reliable and good performance volvo v70 d5 awesome car.

if you can get past the badge and want a newer car then look at skodas -the superb is a passat basically for alot less money ,otherwise i also have a yaris for around town and jap cars run and run hondas do not break and safety is top notch .

its my favorite type of shopping -car shopping next to house and now watch shopping - like everything else research and knowledge is everything .enloy it .


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> step away from the vauxhalls shocking cars - volvo v40 is rubbish also -depends what you want the car for ,if you want safety ,most cars do a descent job of safety these days -but check out the encap site to check what rating the cars have first. if youre after a diesel vw family ,audis ,vw;s,seat,skoda,all rock solid but a good allrounder encap 5 ,reliable and good performance volvo v70 d5 awesome car.
> 
> if you can get past the badge and want a newer car then look at skodas -the superb is a passat basically for alot less money ,otherwise i also have a yaris for around town and jap cars run and run hondas do not break and safety is top notch .
> 
> its my favorite type of shopping -car shopping next to house and now watch shopping - like everything else research and knowledge is everything .enloy it .


I must admit to be taken by the Octavia, the badge doesn't bother me, its value for money, right for the job and won't cost the earth in servicing costs and tax/ins.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> Which one guys, got Â£6000 to spend, petrol or diesel
> 
> your help is needed
> 
> Hippo I am not getting a scooby


Notice everyone seems to have missed the s/h bit in your posting. I've had Passats, Volvos (V40 -no !) and 3 series BMWs - all new, all very nice for 90K miles, but drastically overpriced second hand.

A pal and I have a theory which he has partly tested (with a petrol Berlingo), which is broadly:

1. Don't buy the popular diesel version - everyone else has

2. Buy the 1.8 or thereabouts petrol version (they all have them) - Ask Mark F - he's had petrol Mondeos (I think), and rates them highly

Grail car - Citroen C5 Estate, petrol version, get a nearly new one for the same price as a diesel VW that someone like Jase has virtually lived in for two years (God, I can hardly go on...







) and done a zillion miles in.









Nobody will listen, but that makes them all the better value.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

having worked in the trade for 10 yrs albeit indirectly you get to find out things about different makes ,ive test driven more cars than most and had to spend alot of time at various car plants around britain .

so armed with this knowledge when i had 10 grand to spend on a car there wasnt much debating really ,the only hard part was finding the right model .

the reason why these cars comand high prices because they are what they are vfm.and well built motors.


----------



## Hanky (Jun 29, 2007)

Volvo V70 get my vote, lots of choice for that kind of money and don't be scared of big mileages - mines a R reg, and now on 185,500 miles - will drive it, till it stops and it fulfills all the family duties with ease...

Also, incredibly comfy over long distances.

When it dies I shall probably replace it with another, unless lotto numbers come up and I can justify an RS6!









John


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I get a new Passat Estate in August


How mind blowingly exciting that event will be.











jasonm said:


> ...Cant wait!!










You are weird Jase.

As usual I will say Mondeo, you get more for your money in a car with a superb reliablility record and with cheaper running costs.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh, come on, brand new car..Gotta be a good thing......

I may have exaggerated my excitement a bit, but I'm still looking forward to getting the new one...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

grey said:


> 2. Buy the 1.8 or thereabouts petrol version (they all have them) - Ask Mark F - he's had petrol Mondeos (I think), and rates them highly


I have 2 right now, a hatch and an estate, the estate gets used like a van, it blats up and down the motorway and carries mucky work gear. It passed 175000 miles at the weekend and scrubs up like a 2 year old. It has had no repairs and no failures, just basic services and pads, tyres and discs and best of all, it still drives like new, rock solid without a sqeak.

I cannot speak highly enough of the 2001+ Mondeos (Even Clarkson loves them)







It's my own money I use so it's a simple decision but if it was a companies then I'd probably buy something else.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks guys for the input, I will let you know what we get.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I guess I would have to say Mondeo....wouldn't I?









Seriously though if you don't mind the blue oval you will have a cavernous estate that will ride better, handle better, be more refined and be so cheap to service compared to VW/Skoda/Volvo......

It is just a pity they are so f*****g boring!









Best regards David


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Another vote for the Passat,i have a 6 year old Tdi which has just slipped past the 175k mark and still drives like new,excellent on juice has never let me down and is very comfortable,also massive boot space,i will definitely own another.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

What about renault laguna estates, toyotas any thoughts on others makes other than those already discussed??


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> What about renault laguna estates, toyotas any thoughts on others makes other than those already discussed??


The renaults are a helluva lot better than they were a few years ago.....but still a good few points down on the TGW charts, honestly they are best left alone, the Toyotas, bloody marvelous, will never breakdown but cost a fair bit to service.....but you'll pay a premium for the Toy....

Best regards David


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok still on for a Skoda though, I was just looking at others in case no Skodas are avail or are crap.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> What about renault laguna estates


Keyless ignition







It will break and will cost a fortune to fix.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I know plenty of small back street garages who still "don't do french"

French cars got a real bad reputation in the 80's for being, lets say, quirky to work on.

I wouldn't buy a French car if it were my choice


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

But then of course there are a lot of back street "places" that definately do french
















Best regards David

So I have heard of course...........


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

so are we happy for the skoda octavia???


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> so are we happy for the skoda octavia???










from me


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

thumbs up from me too


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

cheers dudes, I've got a couple to see next week if they are still available. I must say this is very scary, I've not spent this much on a car before, and it has to last and be right for what we want it for. I think I/we have made the right choice......just got to find the car now.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> cheers dudes, I've got a couple to see next week if they are still available. I must say this is very scary, I've not spent this much on a car before, and it has to last and be right for what we want it for. I think I/we have made the right choice......just got to find the car now.


Drive a few, so you get to know what feels right. Take all the stuff you would normally want to carry and see what room you have left. As you said prams are a little big now.

Also don't forget to HPI it if you are buying privately or make sure it's been done if buying through a dealer.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Taxi drivers around here swear by the Octavia. Considering how long they spend in them and the miles they cover, I tend to accept their opinion.

My dad has an Octavia diesel hatchback and he's considering a new one now. Personally I find the diesel version quite noisy but other than that its hard to fault it.

I looked at the Avensis in 2003 and liked it. It was mainly benficial as a company car, if I recall correctly it was a euro IV (?) engine and quite low on tax. Don't know what they are like long term though


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Robert said:


> Taxi drivers around here swear by the Octavia. Considering how long they spend in them and the miles they cover, I tend to accept their opinion.
> 
> My dad has an Octavia diesel hatchback and he's considering a new one now. Personally I find the diesel version quite noisy but other than that its hard to fault it.
> 
> I looked at the Avensis in 2003 and liked it. It was mainly benficial as a company car, if I recall correctly it was a euro IV (?) engine and quite low on tax. Don't know what they are like long term though


The Octavia is a superb car but it just can't take the abuse, For WAY Under 6 grand you can get a Pre 2000 MY Volvo V70 estate

(The newer Ones are not as good) There is a huge choice of engines and trim, the most desirable being the 2.5 Litre TDI SE

this has Everything you could sensibly require in a car and is Bombproof. The engine will go way into the 200,000 mile and above

bracket (With sensible servicing) and I think the cars styling is still pretty good - if not a little bold.

I drive a 1997 V70 AWD. 2.5 Litre T5 - It's awsome! 

Cheers,

grahamr


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

I think I may be buying a Mondeo 04 plate 1.8LX with 33,000 miles, RAC HPI done, MOT til next May.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done...The Mundano is a car.....









Just kidding......2.5 million reps cant be wrong


----------

